# Getting a puppy in 2 years. What do I need to do until then??



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi,

I'm getting in GSD from working lines in about 2 years from now from Von Lindesfarne. I was wondering, what to do for now to prepare for my puppy? I'm already going to be joining a Schutzhund club, but is there anything else that I should do? 

Thank you!!


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

Since you have some time I suggest you do some reading about puppy development and overall dog behavior. If you are doing IPO or any other training, do some reading on the principles of why/how these training methods work. Then you have a deeper understanding to fix mistakes you will make and better understand your successes with the pup.

If you have the means post-covid restrictions, attend IPO and other working dog events. Talk to people there or attend seminars. I'm sure others in IPO and other working dog training/sport can recommend people who give quality seminars nationally/online. Follow them on Twitter, FB, etc. 

Also, get your house ready. Fencing? Unfinished home projects?


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

K9SHOUSE said:


> Since you have some time I suggest you do some reading about puppy development and overall dog behavior. If you are doing IPO or any other training, do some reading on the principles of why/how these training methods work. Then you have a deeper understanding to fix mistakes you will make and better understand your successes with the pup.
> 
> If you have the means post-covid restrictions, attend IPO and other working dog events. Talk to people there or attend seminars. I'm sure others in IPO and other working dog training/sport can recommend people who give quality seminars nationally/online. Follow them on Twitter, FB, etc.
> 
> Also, get your house ready. Fencing? Unfinished home projects?


Okay, thank you! I can follow them on Instagram if they have an account. The only things that are keeping from getting another dog now are, we need to move, funds, and covid.


----------

